# foul smelling stool



## AliUK (May 9, 2012)

I'm getting really embarrassed and worried about this. Basically I have IBS-A and when I have the D side of things I have really awful smelling stool. I'm embarrassed even writing it on here! Really sorry if its too much information







but I rarely have very liquid stools, its normally just quite loose with the bad smell. I dont understand what causes the odor.. I can uderstand that D from a stomach bug would smell bad from the bacteria or whatever, but this is just normal everyday poop!Is there something more than IBS to this? My doctor diagnosed me with IBS after testing for other things so I hope its nothing else. I'm only getting so paranoid about this side of my IBS because I am moving into a shared house with a shared bathroom and I dont want people to think I'm disgusting...Can anyone give any advice about getting over the embarrassment of this horrible condition thanks,Ali


----------



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe the smell is because loose stools go through the intestines too fast and have more acid than slower moving stools.Susan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are normally some very stinky compounds in stool, it may be with the looser stools they are more dissolved when they hit the water so more likely to release them (just a guess or with IBS issues it may take longer to flush as you are waiting to see if more comes out and with more time more odor will be released), but normal stools have several compounds have all the typical stinky compounds so it isn't true that only stools from an infection have a foul odor.All your roommates poop stinks too, so if they think you are disgusting then the probably can't stand themselves, either.







If no one has allergies or asthma that is a problem with room fresheners, just spray one after you go. A lot of people with normal bowel habits do that anyway.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

As far as the shared bathroom goes, I have come across a couple of products- think they are 'Just a Drop' and/or 'One Drop'. You could try googling them and either buy online or possibly locate a store that carries them. It comes in a small, portable bottle and you just put a couple of drops in the bowl before you use it and the drops create a film over the water to help trap odors. I would definitely take this with me if I had to stay over at someone else's house or anything like that.


----------



## AliUK (May 9, 2012)

thanks guys, I know its a silly thing to worry about. Just a bit embarrassing. As for 'Just a Drop' I ordered a bottled and it has just arrived.. seems pretty good!!


----------

